# Network adapter driver suddenly doesn't work anymore, code 37



## Avalanche2512 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in a bit of a problem here. I came back from a little trip and when I started my gaming computer my network adapter didn't work anymore. After some work on my computer I discovered that my driver didn't work anymore, code 37 (the driver doesn't get initialized). Now I've been trying to get different new drivers but none of them work.

The driver that stopped working was "Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 7.41.216.2011". I've also tried the 7.61.612.2012 version but that didn't work either. 

If it is relevant my mobo is:

Asrock 870 extreme 3
True 333

Does anyone know how to solve this?

All of this has of course been posted from my laptop.

Thank you!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try here for the driver Realtek


----------



## Avalanche2512 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, yes I did. I downloaded the driver and tried to install it with the device manager, but I still keep getting code 37.

When I look at the msinfo32.exe, the corresponding network adapter is not listed under network adapter but under Problem devices. However, it says that it works correctly even thought it clearly does not.


----------



## Avalanche2512 (Aug 4, 2012)

And it has already changed to code 39, back to 37, to 1 and it's on code 18 now. Nasty bugger.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is a list of error codes originally for xp but relevant Explanation of error codes generated by Device Manager in Windows XP Professional


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think it may be time for a pci ethernet adapter:
Amazon.com: Intel PWLA8391GT PRO/1000 GT PCI Network Adapter: Electronics
This kind of thing can happen to those who leave their pc's on all the time.


----------



## Avalanche2512 (Aug 4, 2012)

My computer is only 7 months old, although I have to admit it has already been on for quite some time. I also noticed that when I completely disinstall the driver and reinstall it, then I'll get a notification that the driver is not installed.

My guess would be that there is a problem within windows, not the adapter. Should I just try to call realtek?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it is only 7 months old it should still be covered by warranty so speak to the maker


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried downloading/installing it in Safe Mode with Networking.

Do you choose to Open it or Save it as a download so that the setup.exe/wizard remains on the computer ?

I normally run those .exe(s) as an Administrator as a bit of belt and braces, but don't know if it makes any difference as I've never had any problems with drivers, although this is only a laptop.

Just a thought....


----------



## Avalanche2512 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmmm, the realtek network controller was not found. If deep sleep mode is enabled Please plug the cable. I think my computer is partly in a deep sleep mode. Why?...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

How far back do your restore points go or could you roll back the driver and what about Power Management via Properties and unticking the box for the computer to switch it off to save power, or is that option only in laptops ?

Some more thoughts.....:smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Avalanche2512 said:


> My computer is only 7 months old, although I have to admit it has already been on for quite some time. I also noticed that when I completely disinstall the driver and reinstall it, then I'll get a notification that the driver is not installed.
> 
> My guess would be that there is a problem within windows, not the adapter. Should I just try to call realtek?


I would return it to the manufacturer as it must be in warranty and this does not sound like software issue to me.


----------



## Avalanche2512 (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I'm gonna buy a new external driver adapter, thanks for the help :smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

OK keep us posted.


----------



## Avalanche2512 (Aug 4, 2012)

Reinstalling windows 7 solved the problem.

Off topic: exept now " and @ are switched and changing the keyboard layout doesn't solve the problem. Any idea? Fixed it nvm

Thank you for all your help


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Avalanche2512 said:


> Reinstalling windows 7 solved the problem.


So perhaps restoring to an earlier point may also have worked ?


----------



## Avalanche2512 (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't have any restore points and restore didn't work for some reason...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Avalanche2512 said:


> I didn't have any restore points and restore didn't work for some reason...


Not sure I follow that, if you didn't have any restore points then restore wouldn't work.

Windows(C) is normally protected by default so wondering if an infection could have been the cause of this all along ?


----------

